# What is the best time of year to catch crawdads?



## CPF5

I am thinking about going to willard bay this weekend to catch some crawdads, but is it a good time of year to go? I heard that later on in the year, around august, is best for Strawberry, but because it's warmer down here would June be a decent time? Thanks!


----------



## sawsman

The good thing about going after crawdads is that you can fish at the same time. If it were me, I'd go to Strawberry. I assume the "dads" are more active as the water warms up, but I'm not an expert by any means.

Good luck. Love eating those baby lobsters...:EAT:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

I was just up at Strawberry last weekend. We took the kids crawdad hunting while we were there then had a crawdad boil. We managed 50 in an hour with no bait, just netting them as they were close to shore. Some guys were catching them with chicken and having a little more luck than us, but not much. In the evenings they go right up to shore and you can walk up and down shore with a net catching them. More to your question, we've caught them from May into October, don't know that there's a "better" time to catch them as we've had luck anywhere in between.


----------



## hardman11

Gunnison Res. down by Manti has tons and no crowds there's cats, rainbows, and carp there to. bigger craws up to 6 inches long


----------

